# Happy first birthday Dia!!!! (pic heavy)



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Today, one year ago, the BEST german shepherd ever was born. okay so i am a little biased but she is wonderful and completes my life. Well she is one and turning into a beautiful young adult!

Day we picked her up at the airport









She was hungry! She got a plane ride with no refreshments, what are they coming to?









Forced snuggles 









with my dad (aka Guitarest)









Had a long day of fun!









Her and "uncle" Blitz









Her Golden Retriever friend Talley









A snazzy backpack!









At the park









At the vets office









after a hard day at the beach









At "grandpaws" house









Im pretty sure this is one of her favorite days ever









More river fun









Her favorite place to be









At the park









No words for this one...









I didn't do it!!!









Yesterday at the lake!









I love her!!!!









Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

She is beautiful! Happy birthday pretty girl!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> She is beautiful! Happy birthday pretty girl!


Thanks! I will pass that on to her


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the ride through her 1st year. Nicely done and she is really impressive.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Wonderful photos! I love seeing photos of dogs integrated into their person's life.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Awww what a beautiful girl!! Happy Birthday gorgeous!

Koda turned 1 yesterday!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Awww what a beautiful girl!! Happy Birthday gorgeous!
> 
> Koda turned 1 yesterday!


YAY happy birthday to Koda too!!! 
hope he had all types of fun!


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

What a beautiful girl!!!  Happy Birthday


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday Pretty Girl:wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

such a cute puppy and now a gorgeous girl, Happy Woofday and many more


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl, wishing for you many, many more. Thanks for sharing her with us I enjoyed her pictures. :birthday:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st birthday Diamond! loved the picture looks like she had a great first year. Have fun pretty girl.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

Happy birthday Dia!!! :birthday:
She is so beautiful, I can definitely see Buzz in her!
Auntie Blaise and cousin Emila also say 'happy birthday'.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

She says thanks!!! She wants everyone to know her trip to park today was fun and she is so tired because of it!


----------

